# Insulation in shed - another question



## graduate_owner (27 Oct 2018)

Hi all,
I want to insulate a timber shed and am confused about vapour barrier. I am sure I read that it should be a case of shed wall, air gap, vapour barrier, insulation. But elsewhere I read it should be shed wall, air gap, insulation then vapour barrier on the inner side.
So guys, should the vapour barrier be on the warm side or the cold side of the insulation?
Thanks in advance,

K


----------



## Fitzroy (27 Oct 2018)

Warm. Risk is that moist warm air reaches cold surface and moisture condenses causing environment for rot etc to occur. 

F.


----------



## MikeG. (28 Oct 2018)

As Fitzroy says, in a climate where you heat a workshop (rather than cool it), the vapour barrier goes inside the insulation. Bear in mind that OSB and some ply make perfectly good vapour barriers, so if you are planning on lining the inside walls of the workshop with either of those then you won't need a separate vapour barrier. On the outside, there should be a ventilated void (25mm or more) behind the cladding. There's a couple of links in my signature which will lead you to threads covering everything you need to know.


----------

